# Tv box ,lcd



## احمد عاطف عيد (10 يونيو 2009)

لماذا الشاشه lcd‏ لا يعمل معها جهاز tv box ‎مع العلم انه يعمل مع الشاشه العاديه


----------



## احمد عاطف عيد (14 يونيو 2009)

ارجو الافاده اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## stomy (18 يناير 2010)

difference in frequency


----------



## shareefx (16 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ العزيز / يوجد نوعان من ال tv box واحد يعمل فقط على الشاشة العادية crt والثاني يعمل على شاشةLCD و crt


----------

